# Birthday at The Pub



## Mizmo (Aug 6, 2022)

*Yesterday was my brother's 75th birthday and he just sent me this picture of the village pub where he celebrated with friends.
So pretty  and thought you might like to see it. 
It is  England and I do wish I could fly over there and have a pint with him.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Happy Birthday to your brother Mizmo... yes we have many pubs just like that here in my area too.. even one called the Bricklayers arms


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2022)

Pubs there in the U.K. have so much character, as did the one's in Australia. Love the photo, Mizmo. Happy Birthday to your brother


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 6, 2022)

Lovely old English pub, they have a character all of their own.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2022)

It looks so quaint. I love that they hung all those flowers on the outside. Very nice...thank you for sharing.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 6, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> *Yesterday was my brother's 75th birthday and he just sent me this picture of the village pub where he celebrated with friends.
> So pretty  and thought you might like to see it.
> It is in Burton on Trent in England and I do wish I could fly over there and have a pint with him.*
> View attachment 233146


HAPPY DAY to your brother  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 6, 2022)

We, that's Tina, my missus, and I, are so fortunate to have a pub that's at the heart of a village within an hour's drive of where we live.
It's called The Drover's Inn,  run by very good friends, Harvelle & Martin.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> We, that's Tina, my missus, and I, are so fortunate to have a pub that's at the heart of a village within an hour's drive of where we live.
> It's called The Drover's Inn,  run by very good friends, Harvelle & Martin.


..an HOUR?... most of us have a village pub within 5 minutes


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 6, 2022)

Thanks all for birthday wishes. I will pass them along to him.
He has had a battle with prostate cancer but his lates PSA is low so all looks good for now.
He does play the bagpipes and is now able to get back in playing with band again which makes him happy...
......yes they do have bagpipe bands in England too.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Well I wish him good health.. my ex husband whom I'm still in touch with..dd's father has just come through Prostate Cancer  at 65...and yes we do have bagpipes in England too..unfortunately..  Did you know the Queen wakes up to a single piper playing outside her window in the mornings.. ?

here's some of the village pubs around here ( all village pubs not town pubs) ....these are all photos I've taken of them.. and there's many more pubs too.. just not as many as we used to have sadly..























..i've removed the name of this pub because unlike the others I posted this has a Unique name and will identify where I live..


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well I wish him good health.. my ex husband whom I'm still in touch with..dd's father has just come through Prostate Cancer  at 65...and yes we do have bagpipes in England too..unfortunately..  Did you know the Queen wakes up to a single piper playing outside her window in the mornings.. ?


Yes, I knew that about the Queen but of course her favourite place to stay is Balmoral Castle..
I love a marching bagpipe band but cannot listen to a lone bagpiper....eeek
My Bro tells me most of the pipers in the band are English born and bred.!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Yes, I knew that about the Queen but of course her favourite place to stay is Balmoral Castle..
> I love a marching bagpipe band but cannot listen to a lone bagpiper....eeek
> My Bro tells me most of the pipers in the band are English born and bred.!


Balmoral Castle is her holiday home in Scotland.. her home is Windsor castle in England (altho' she has Sandrigham in Norfolk as well for a weekend getaway) .. and her working ''office'' is Buckingham palace.. 

yes I suspect the pipers in your brothers' band are English born, simply because they live in England.. lol..it would be more rare to have English Pipers in a Scottish Band


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I suspect the pipers in your brothers' band are English born, simply because they live in England.. lol..it would be more rare to have English Pipers in a Scottish Band


Let's just say I was being a little facetious........


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> *Yesterday was my brother's 75th birthday and he just sent me this picture of the village pub where he celebrated with friends.
> So pretty  and thought you might like to see it.
> It is in Burton on Trent in England and I do wish I could fly over there and have a pint with him.*
> View attachment 233146


Wishing your brother a belated Happy Birthday and many more to come.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 6, 2022)

Mizmo
,There are places for a lone piper. I visited Glencoe, "The Vale of Weeping", and there was a lone piper there. When I sailed on the Hebridean Princess, the captain played the pipes. One memorable time was in a loch on the Island of Skye, where he stood in the bow and the sound echoed off the hills.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 6, 2022)

We had a dentist in the little town closest to me, who went out every day at lunch time, and played the pipes. I suppose it's an acquired taste for most, but can be very moving.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 6, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Mizmo
> ,There are places for a lone piper. I visited Glencoe,
> 
> View attachment 233225View attachment 233226


I also visited Glencoe and saw the lone bagpiper.  
Also, every Memorial Day at the NY State Police HQ where I worked, they brought in a 12 member bagpiper unit to play for us.  It is a somber affair.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..an HOUR?... most of us have a village pub within 5 minutes


The Drovers is not our local, but the convivial atmosphere of that pub, albeit a little short of an hour's drive away makes it more than the inconvenience of foregoing of the actual locals.


----------

